# piquete de avarias



## snoopy82

Hola a todos,

Cómo se dice en español "piquete de avarias"? Puedo decir "grupo de asistencia técnica en caso de avería"?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Podrías poner más contexto?


----------



## willy2008

Aquí en Argentina la llamamos cuadrilla.


----------



## Carfer

Who, _'o piquete (de avarias)' _é um pequeno destacamento técnico que está permanentemente de plantão para ocorrer às avarias ou situações de emergência (falhas de energia, rupturas de canalizações, por exemplo). Não sei como se diz em espanhol.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

No Brasil usamos piquete com outro significado. Dentro da explicação do Carfer, eu o chamaria de "equipo de mantenimiento correctivo" ou algo similar.


----------



## CARAQUEÑO

Estoy de acuerdo con WILLY2008 . Una Cuadrilla de mantenimiento, cuadrilla de: (tal o cual servicio) cuando se refiere  a trabajo fisico y con maquinaria.


----------



## snoopy82

Contexto:

Em Fevereiro a Delegação assina com a [empresa A] o contrato de “Agente da [empresa A]” no concelho de X, passando a ter toda a responsabilidade comercial e construtiva na ligação de novos clientes assim como toda a manutenção aos clientes já ligados e Piquete de avarias.

A empresa A é uma empresa de serviço público de distribuição de gás natural


----------



## Fanaya

Si no he entendido mal, en España creo que sería 's_ervicio técnico_'.


----------



## ARARA

Yo creo que en España lo llamamos: 

 "Servicio Técnico de Guardia" o también "Servicio de Asistencia 24 horas".  

Contratas este servicio para que te atiendan en caso de avería, a la hora que sea. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Carfer

ARARA said:


> Contratas este servicio para que te atiendan en caso de avería, a la hora que sea.



Não é bem isso. Os piquetes não são contratados directamente pelo consumidor. São serviços da empresa que presta o serviço público (distribuição de energia, gás, água, telefone, etc.) que ocorrem às situações de avaria na rede ou de emergência. Podem acudir ao chamamento de um consumidor, mas apenas para intervirem na parte da rede que é da responsabilidade da empresa distribuidora. E não se lhes paga nada por isso, evidentemente.


----------



## Fanaya

Carfer said:


> Não é bem isso. Os piquetes não são contratados directamente pelo consumidor. São serviços da empresa que presta o serviço público (distribuição de energia, gás, água, telefone, etc.) que ocorrem às situações de avaria na rede ou de emergência. Podem acudir ao chamamento de um consumidor, mas apenas para intervirem na parte da rede que é da responsabilidade da empresa distribuidora. E não se lhes paga nada por isso, evidentemente.



É . Em qualquer caso, as propostas da Arara são correctas.


----------



## ARARA

Carfer said:


> Não é bem isso. Os piquetes não são contratados directamente pelo consumidor. São serviços da empresa que presta o serviço público (distribuição de energia, gás, água, telefone, etc.) que ocorrem às situações de avaria na rede ou de emergência. Podem acudir ao chamamento de um consumidor, mas apenas para intervirem na parte da rede que é da responsabilidade da empresa distribuidora. E não se lhes paga nada por isso, evidentemente.


----------



## ARARA

Tienes razón, Carfer. No me he expresado bien en mi anterior respuesta. Gracias por la corrección. 
Un saludo.


----------

